# My vivarium glass keeps misting over?



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

I Just got a baby corn snake from coldblooded today, and my glass keeps misting over, i am wondering if this is because its too humid if so what should i do because i know it shouldnt be happening.

My viv is 4ft, but is divided of into a section of around 16 inches for the new snake.

It has 2 vents in this section, they are circular vents about 7cm wide.

Any help?


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would of said ventalation but you covered that, is the water bowl under the heat and what substrate are you useing.


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

yep i would say its the humidity..try moving the water bowl to the cool end x


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

my water dish is on the cool side because i thought of this aswell. But i moved it as far as i could again and checked it again and it was still condensed? im using dark woodchip?

What could happen if it's too humid for the corn snake? maybe if i make the section an bit bigger it wont condense?


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

darren81 said:


> I would of said ventalation but you covered that, is the water bowl under the heat and what substrate are you useing.


Im using dark woodchip


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just sent pm mate


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

If its far to high you could give it respitory infection, a little more room would hurt.

My corns run at about 50% humid.

orchid bark is very damp in the bag but does dry out quite quick so if its a fresh change give it a few days to dry out.

you could also try putting a vent on the partition you put in mite help.


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

what r ur temps??
r u using a mat or bulb??
is it running with thermostat??
if ur bark is damp from the bag ,change it with newspaper for now and put your bark in your airing cupboard for 48 hrs to dry it..
hope this helps


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

helraiizza said:


> what r ur temps??
> r u using a mat or bulb??
> is it running with thermostat??
> if ur bark is damp from the bag ,change it with newspaper for now and put your bark in your airing cupboard for 48 hrs to dry it..
> hope this helps


i dont know my temps right now but im using a heat mat without a throstat, but i think its just my damp woodchip! i put it in today! 
ty


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

darren81 said:


> you could also try putting a vent on the partition you put in mite help.


 
Agreed - but it could also be the substrate if it's already too damp

Personally, I'd give it another 24 / 48 hours with no interfierance to sort itself out to see what happnes.

You might be able to get a better idea of why it's happening after that.

Good luck


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

volly said:


> Agreed - but it could also be the substrate if it's already too damp
> 
> Personally, I'd give it another 24 / 48 hours with no interfierance to sort itself out to see what happnes.
> 
> ...


will do thanks for the help!


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

just like to say ty to everyone who helped out and gave me some idea of whats wrong! 

This is my first post, i thought everyone was really helpful and answered quick

cheers :2thumb:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

*humidity*

damp wood chip would certainly cause high humidity as well as attracting parasites. poor ventilation is also a key factor and size/position of water bowl. glass vivariums dont really do it for me my snakes do much better in a typical wood built viv. just be careful however as long periods of high humidity will cause your snake to end up with respiratary problems.


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

Tom1928 said:


> just like to say ty to everyone who helped out and gave me some idea of whats wrong!
> 
> This is my first post, i thought everyone was really helpful and answered quick
> 
> cheers :2thumb:


ur very welcome huni,hope all is sorted now! x


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

shonny said:


> ur very welcome huni,hope all is sorted now! x


Yep everything is fine now thanks for your help


----------

